# New to trade, ID Help?



## Potato (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello APC!

I've tried my best to ID the plants but I'll have to get help for this.
Sorry if they're obvious!

Posting on behalf of a few (10+) people in Singapore trying to start up a planted tank hobby.
There's almost 30 plants to be ID'd, I know it's a lot but you'd make it a LOT easier for the few of us over here! The LFS has no idea what these plants are, or even if they're truly aquatic.

Of course, we have tried (and failed) IDing these plants, but we're all beginners, so there's always that (large) risk of a wrong ID.. 

we've ID'd the simple ones like coontail and wisteria, java fern and the mosses, but these aren't very familiar to us.



p.s. i forgot, is #26 a true aquatic? The leaves don't seem designed for submersed growth..


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

1 - a Hydrocotyle species, probably H. verticillata
2 - probably Vallisneria americana
3 - Probably Alternanthera reineckii
I can't really ID much of photo #2's contents without a clearer photo. #7 is definitely some kind of Echinodorus, though. Also, you have two #3s.
#8 - looks like Ceratopteris thalictroides
#s 9 and #10 are also to blurred to tell
#11 is a Limnophila, probably L. aromatica
can't tell #12
#13 is Hygrophila polysperma
#14 is probably Cryptocoryne parva, but could also be Lilaeopsis brasiliensis
#15-18 and #20 are blurry, again
#19 is Blyxa japonica
#21 is a non-aquatic Hemigraphis species
#22 is either a Mayaca species or a fine-leaved Rotala (such as R. wallichii)
#23 is another Echinodorus species
#24 is Cabomba caroliniana
#25 - another Echinodorus
#26 is Selaginella, also not aquatic
#27 more Vallisneria
#28 a non-aquatic Alternantera species, maybe A. ficoidea

In short, don't buy # 21, 26, or 28 for a tank. If you can take clearer photos of the ones I couldn't ID, it would help


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I second asukawashere's IDs.

Be sure to check out our plant ID section "PlantFinder" at the top of the page. It is the best online resource for IDing aquatic plants and includes close up photos of submersed, emersed, and flower pictures for most of the available aquatic plants in the hobby.

Or you can click this link for a shortcut to it.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/all.php

We're still updating it as new plants and pictures become available.


----------



## Potato (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh cool guys thanks 
Hmm, the only shop is kilometres away, will grab better pictures the next time round!
Sorry `bout 2x #3, was done hastily haha

Oh and photo#2's #3 looks like #28, now that i think about it.
And yeah, I was really suspicious about 21 and 28 too since the leaf structure doesnt seem to be optimised for aquatic environments..
Thanks for your imputs!


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

asukawashere said:


> 1 - a Hydrocotyle species, probably H. verticillata
> 2 - probably Vallisneria americana
> 3 - Probably Alternanthera reineckii Not alternathera, but Ludwigia glandulosa
> I can't really ID much of photo #2's contents without a clearer photo. #7 is definitely some kind of Echinodorus, though. Also, you have two #3s.
> ...


We really need clearer pictures but I updated the list a little...


----------



## Potato (Apr 30, 2011)

With a 39W T5 Plant Pro (High PUR) 3ft + a 25W Standard T5 (no idea about spectrum), is my 40gal considered medium or low light?
DIY CO2 targeted at 15ppm.
So I know which ones i can possibly plant 
Eyeing Blyxa japonica, H. verticillata, The echinodoruses, jungle val, micro sword,water sprite ,L. sessiflora, and some hygrophila probably.
I have unlimited supplies of java moss and ferns here in singapore (grab from ponds/streams)
Unlimited platy and unlimited tetras so.. hope this goes well for me!


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Yo-han said:


> 1 - a Hydrocotyle species, probably H. verticillata
> 2 - probably Vallisneria americana
> 3 - Probably Alternanthera reineckii Not alternathera, but Ludwigia glandulosa
> I can't really ID much of photo #2's contents without a clearer photo. #7 is definitely some kind of Echinodorus, though. Also, you have two #3s.
> ...


#3- I stand by what I said. L. glandulosa has alternate leaves, this plant has opposite. The nodes are also more structurally reminiscent of A. reineckii than a Ludwigia.
#5 could easily be a Myriophyllum, or even something else, and you can't rule out other Limnophila species...
#6 I think you're either thinking of Ophiopogon (mondo grass) or Zephyranthes, which that plant could be (neither are truly aquatic, though the Zephyranthes is a marginal that lasts quite awhile submersed). It could also be a similarly-textured but truly aquatic plant. We need a better photo.
#10 - my inclination is to agree, but a better photo would really help
#14 - we really do need a sharper photo to tell. 
#23, 25 - E. bleheri is a misspelling of E. bleherae, which is currently regarded as a junior synonym of E. grisebachii. These could be E. grisebachii, but could also be any of a handful of other swords, or hybrids.

I was kind of trying to avoid wild guessing in the list...


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Looks like there are lots of non-aquatic plants in Singapore ....just like Malaysia. Luckily, you're smart enough to ask


----------



## Potato (Apr 30, 2011)

well i'm a science student... some of them didnt look well suited for aquatic growth (poor light gathering, lots of dead water next to leaves) so i guess i got wary.


----------

